# Pignoli cookies need help !



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

I've been struggling to master an authentic Italian pignoli cookie. I'm striving for that cloud-like almond holiday cookie of my youth. I've tried playing with Lidia's recipe to no avail as they are too dense and chewy. Pretty simple, so I'm confuse as to what I'm doing wrong?

https://lidiasitaly.com/recipes/pine-nut-cookies-2/

Any tips?


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I have always had success with Nick Malgieri's recipes: https://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Pignoli-Pine-Nut-Cookies


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the recipe, but I have a #10 can of Almond paste I need to use up, rather than make my own.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Pignoli cookies are an old peasant meringue formula. Stay focused on meringue. Sugar must come directly in contact with the egg whites. Try getting the almond paste to a granulated consistency without using the sugar, or very little.(20%) Don't let your sugar melt into the paste. That just makes more paste. I sometimes throw a bit of flour in, if it's too moist. Once it's granulated, then add your sugar and whites (meringue). This formula allows you to adjust the chewiness by the amount of cooking time. This is just my 2 cents. Take it with a grain of sugar.


----------

